# McAfee EPO Agent Push...



## mlaporta (Jan 2, 2008)

I am trying to push the McAfee EPO agent to a workstation on the network and try to view it via Internet Explorer on port 8081 i.e. http://10.5.14.15:8081/

I am able to view a large number of workstations with their perspective I.P. addresses but a fair number I am unable to view (the page cannot be displayed), that would lead me to believe the settings on the EPO console must be correct as I can communicate to the vast majority of the servers\workstations after the agent push is successful but some I can't.

The other problem is on a fair number of systems that at least the agent push is successful but I am not able to communicate via I.P./8081 port I view the log (on the local system) and it states: "Can't access path C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\ naCmnLib71.dll & nailog.dll & naXML71.dll.

Any and all help would be appreciated as this is very frustrating.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## petgomon (Jul 21, 2005)

Have you tried creating a Framework Package and running it on the individual machines that are having the problem?


----------

